

Ask HN: Ways To Get Feedback For Your Site - apedley

How does everyone get people/users to test their site and provide feedback.<p>What ways do you generate traffic to test conversions (visitor to user) on your startup before you really start your marketing campaign.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Mention it on twitter, your blog, and Facebook. If you don't already have a
following at all, you need to get one. Write things that people find
interesting and want to read, and then invite them to come and comment.

And actually mention it here.

